# Error Messages on Accu-Chek Insight Monitor



## pregogirl (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi there

My son is on the Accu-Chek Aviva Insight pump & monitor. Has anyone experienced constant E-57 Electronic error messages with their monitor? We are on our third monitor due to these errors and since the beginning of week have had about 25 of these error messages. It's even more unfortunate as this monitor was replaced 3 weeks ago. 

I just wanted to see if this was a known problem folks were having or if we have just been unlucky. I'll be calling Roche in the morning. Not fun having these errors occur constantly, particularly when my son says he's feeling low and an error occurs!

Thanks so much!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes I have certainly seen grumbling about repeated E-57 errors from some users of the Insight online.

Hope you manage to get it resolved soon.


----------



## pregogirl (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for replying! I did some further digging and it seems like there is lots of problems with E-57 errors. 4th meter should be with us tomorrow or Monday. I kinda wished we stayed on the Combo!!!!


----------



## Amberzak (Jan 29, 2016)

Hearing this makes me glad my consultant gave me the combo. I wanted the insight but he said he's been hearing nothing but problems.


----------



## curlygirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I am on the Insight pump and there have been some Electronic Error messages on the handset. When I rang Roche about them I was advised to do 2 things;
Always make sure that the battery in the handset is charged and does not get to the point of showing red on the status screen. (I now charge my handset 3 times a week - I set a reminder on my phone so that I do it at the same time and on the same day etc)
The other advice was to press and hold the power button every now and then, which then actually makes it come on in the same way as it does after it has produced an error message ie slowly and playing the tune that you don't usually get. By pressing this button ocassionally it apparantly clears the cache on the handset and allows it to work better.
I hope that this is of help. I can't say I never get the error message on my handset, but it doesn't happen very often at all.
Curlygirl


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2016)

That's very useful to know - and does make sense (which it didn't really without knowing it clears the cache) - hope others find it works.

Incidentally @curlygirl - I managed to kill my first battery stone dead by not charging it often enough.  I do it every 2 days too cos if I plug it in after only I day - the 'green' level appears to be 100%.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2016)

curlygirl said:


> I am on the Insight pump and there have been some Electronic Error messages on the handset. When I rang Roche about them I was advised to do 2 things;
> Always make sure that the battery in the handset is charged and does not get to the point of showing red on the status screen. (I now charge my handset 3 times a week - I set a reminder on my phone so that I do it at the same time and on the same day etc)
> The other advice was to press and hold the power button every now and then, which then actually makes it come on in the same way as it does after it has produced an error message ie slowly and playing the tune that you don't usually get. By pressing this button ocassionally it apparantly clears the cache on the handset and allows it to work better.
> I hope that this is of help. I can't say I never get the error message on my handset, but it doesn't happen very often at all.
> Curlygirl


Sounds like poor design  You shouldn't need to faff about like that, sounds like they need to fix the software!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2016)

I agree Alan - I feel like an early Windows user here - and I didn't actually want - or expect! - to go back THERE again!


----------



## Kellie&Mason (Feb 6, 2016)

pregogirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> My son is on the Accu-Chek Aviva Insight pump & monitor. Has anyone experienced constant E-57 Electronic error messages with their monitor? We are on our third monitor due to these errors and since the beginning of week have had about 25 of these error messages. It's even more unfortunate as this monitor was replaced 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...





pregogirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> My son is on the Accu-Chek Aviva Insight pump & monitor. Has anyone experienced constant E-57 Electronic error messages with their monitor? We are on our third monitor due to these errors and since the beginning of week have had about 25 of these error messages. It's even more unfortunate as this monitor was replaced 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Hi
We have experienced the same problems and on two occasions my son was hypo. We had to return home and use an old monitor to check bloods. I reported this to Roche but others have told me to report to the Yellow Card Scheme. Never heard of it until last week. Ive reported the device and a rep is viditing my nurse next week to discuss the problems xx


----------



## Kellie&Mason (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi
We have experienced the same problems and on two occasions my son was hypo. We had to return home and use an old monitor to check bloods. I reported this to Roche but others have told me to report to the Yellow Card Scheme. Never heard of it until last week. Ive reported the device and a rep is visiting my nurse next week to discuss the problems. The more people report the issues to the Yellow Card Scheme the more Roche has to investigate and put right or recall product. The combo was much better than the insight.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 6, 2016)

My daughter is due for a new pump in the summer, we had check up with consultant this week and have been given homework of checking out the available pumps and starting to think about which one we will want next.  She said "I wouldn't want to influence you in any way, but please don't choose a Roche one, they are awful!" She said no chance of another Combo for us, there are very few left and might be hard to get full four year warranty or supplies for it for that long 
I think daughter was wanting an Insight purely because of the remote control, she has major issues with confidence and self consciousness and loves the fact that she can hide the pump under her dress and just leave it there all day, nobody asking what it is.  I would have gone with it and hoped that we might have been one of the handful of people who are happy with it.  However with all these reported problems the Insight is distinctly scary, and I think even daughter is now considering changing to Animas or Medtronic.  Such a shame as we've always had good service from Roche and would have liked to stay with them; why didn't they just carry on making Combos, we'd have had another of those without even looking at the alternatives!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2016)

Omnipod has a full remote @Sally71 though it's a patch pump which may not appeal. There's also the CellNovo, but I don't think that's available in many centres. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you @everydayupsanddowns, we haven't been offered the Omnipod and to be honest I didn't really fancy it. At the first look I think we are quite liking the Medtronic, haven't really read up in detail about any of them yet though.  Whilst I will seriously miss being able to do everything by remote (from the other side of the room if necessary!) I think I'd rather get used to being without it than have a pump which is so unreliable and gives you constant worry that something will go wrong with it.  We have enough to worry about without that, don't we, you need to be able to rely on your pump to just quietly get on with its job!

DSN said we will be able to borrow one for a week to see how daughter gets on with it, she likes that idea, and didn't seem totally horrified at the thought of having to use the pump itself more.  She hasn't completely ruled out the Insight but seems fairly keen on the idea of a different one so I'll push for that!

So it's exciting times, will be sad to see the Combo go, but maybe there will be things about the new one that we like better!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2016)

The MM640G does have a limited 'bolus from BG meter' capability which you might find useful from time to time. You can perform a 'normal' bolus of any amount of units you choose, and you can preset 5 'fancy' boluses (dual waves or square waves) with predefined numbers of units. Unfortunately the bolus wizard is not available from the meter. I have always thought these functions might be useful from time to time (on a wedding day for example) rather than as a regular part of my pump use, but you might find they bridge the gap from the combo maybe?

There are some posts/videos on my blog from my trial of the MM640G (before I chose it as my next pump) if you think those might be of interest.


----------

